# Spring is near



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Spring is near,,, its time to get those boats in and get them serviced,,,, for the entire month of March, if you mention this post you will recieve a $10.00 discount on the labor rate, and as always all forum members recieve a 10% parts discount...

Bring them on in before it gets busy,:usaflag


----------

